
Cengage and McGraw-Hill will combine to create one giant education publisher - malshe
https://www.insidehighered.com/digital-learning/article/2019/05/02/cengage-and-mcgraw-hill-merge
======
codelemur
I'd say the title is slightly misleading, as they have filed to merge, pending
regulatory approval.

